# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Rode wondvlekken op benen en armen

## Bambi

mijn echtgenoot heeft sedert enkele weken verschillende rode wondvlekken op zijn benen. de huisdokter schreef antibiotica voor en het wordt dagelijks verzorgd met isobetadine en windsel rond. Nu komen er nog andere vlekken bij op één arm. Het jeukt niet, doet geen pijn, bloedt niet,maar gaat gewoon niet weg.
Heeft iemand dat ook al voorgehad ? heb al gedacht dat het zou voortkomen van diabetes waarvoor hij medicatie neemt of van een andere medicatie, hij neemt er veel en sedert enkele weken nog Redomex erbij. Huisdokter zegt dat het een infectie is, wat mij niet geloofwaardig overkomt. Denk dat hij niet verder moet afwachten en een dermatoloog moet raadplegen.
suggesties welkom. grt.

----------

